# HELP G20 Warning Lights



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

I own a 1992 Infiniti G20.

Today I noticed after the car is started three warning lights stay on:
Brake Warning
Battery Warning
Anti Lock Brakes Warning

I can't figure out why they stay on all of these systems
are functioning perfectly and the Service Manual does
not talk about this at all.

Any help would be appreciated.

I have tried:
ABS diagnosis
Ground checks

Thanks
Gavin W. Manes


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Warning*

I think it means your battery is dieing. Your alternator probablly isn't charging right now. It is showing break warning lamps because your brake system will not function like how it should when you have no electrical power. Did you notice your windowshield wipers and power window is rolling up/down slowly? If you notice that, that means your battery is dieing. Check your alternator. I would check and fix it A.S.A.P.


----------



## p10driver (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes! On most cars when the alternator dies some lights stay on becouse of the way the check system works.
Go and check all alternator wiring and measure the voltage on the battery it should be about 13-14V when the car is running.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2002)

Indeed my battery was only putting out a little over 10 volts, because it had a dead cell in it. Also my alternator went bad probable because of the bad battery.

Here is the story:
I had a Optima spiral cell battery paid $87 for it at Pep boys. But when i bought it they did not have the one that fit my car (poles are reversed). So I was instructed to buy the same size and just put the battery in backwards. I fit and I did not see anything wrong with this.
Here is the funny part:
The Optima is the one previously mention that had a bad cell. So I went back to Pep Boys to get a new one (24 month warranty).
The guy FREEKED OUT that I had the battery was in backwards. Saying that "How do they expect me to warranty a battery that is in backwards." Of course by backwards I mean 180 Deg rotation so the positive pole was in the right place. Bicker, Bicker Bicker ... more Bicker, but I never had to the Bickering was between the two managers. I just let them argue. Finally the one said QUITELY in my ear just take this one and walk out the door. So I did.

Later


----------

